# You could die so why are you miserable?



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Find a job you like. 



Thank you.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll try.

:laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a job I like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

To quote from Perseus...



Perseus said:


> Dragon's don't shit. Have yoiu ever heard of Dragon shit? We might burn down buildings and even burn whole planetary systems, but have you ever seen their shit?


All dragons have jobs.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Selene said:


> To quote from Perseus...
> 
> 
> 
> All dragons have jobs.


:dry: ? 

The topic was actually about liking a job.

Do they like their job, you think? (giggle)


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Does dying make it worse?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I love my job. It is the people I have to work with that I don't care for. They are just so different than I am. I am all emotional and they don't like emotions.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

let me know when you find a good job that I will like with no college degrees.
kthanx


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

There are extraneous salient properties of one's life that may exceed this one. It's reasonable they may need their resented position for the other conditions, which are good when they surpass a superior job overall.


----------

